# Vintage RC10/Custom Build



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I've been working on this RC10 custom build for some time. Winding down to a finish. 

There is not much left from the original RC10. All ideas for mods were found via another specialty rc10 web forum. Even my paint scheme was robbed off of the internet. 

Here are a few of the mods:

Klein/Dynatech machined a arms
Truck front carbon shock tower
Different steering set up to take modern 2.2 wheels (not necessary since there is actually a place that you can order them in the UK)
Different rear hubs with b44 cvd's to use modern wheels
Drilled out chassis and installed stealth transmission
RC Carbon works rear shock tower and tranny brace (first pic was prior to installing the rear shock tower)

I don't remember everything, been working on it for a year.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Old stuff*

I like the old stuff, even when it comes to planes. This is a control line Ringmaster. Finish is mylar covered with tissue and painted.

The heck with Flite Streaks, fly a Ringmaster!


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

By the way Biff.

The RC10T I got from you is in line to be worked on next.

I purchased new wheels, tires, body, and a brushless system for it.

I also have a brushless system to drop in this RC10. Still debating on my battery mounting set up on this one. I ordered B44 battery posts and thumbscrews, just debating on using the standard black plastic mount or to order a carbon strap and use it with the B44 posts.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Looking good Ron. I have a soft spot for the old gold tubs. I started with the CE edition and that was some of my favorite racing memories.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

*Electronics are in. Getting closer*

Installed some electronics. Still haven't hit the dirt yet.


----------



## metoo (Mar 27, 2006)

I say, if you're gonna do it, do it old school and get the 3-piece front wheels, balloon knobbies for the rear, have those blue and purple pieces anodized the color of the chassis, and go with Nimh batteries and a brushed Reedy/Trinity motor.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

I have a few more chassis to play with. 

Next round will be more original but will have rims that fit modern wheels without having to modify the old rc10, comes from the UK.

But before I do another buggy I have everything needed to piece together an old RC10T I got from Biff. All needed is time and I don't have a lot of it lol.


----------



## Jdejay02 (Mar 27, 2013)

Very nice. I love rc cars. It's one of my hobbies as well. I don't have anything quite that vintage. I really want to add a rc10 to my collection.


----------



## txteltech (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow, I had a Rc10 team car when I was a teenager, wish I woulda kept it


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

RC10 was cool. I had one and the old Optima as well. Miss those old cars.


----------



## Ronborsk (Jan 28, 2006)

Limited number of these being re-released soon. Get your order in if you want one.

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXDPNE&P=ML

http://www.teamassociated.com/news/latest_products/1157-_Make_History_Again_with_the_RC10_Classic

Of course it will look very different than this one.


----------

